
Influential Reinhart-Rogoff Pro-Austerity Research Riddled with Errors - triplesec
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/16/reinhart-rogoff-austerity-research-errors_n_3094015.html
======
dalke
From 2013, for those who remember it the first time it went around and thought
this might be a new finding.

~~~
triplesec
Thanks for that. I didn't see the previous posting, but it seemed important.

~~~
dalke
It was important. It's became part of the argument against austerity. The
continued support for it, despite poor evidence that it's useful, has
convinced me that austerity exists for something other than promoting the
public good.

(That's not the only evidence which lead to my conclusion.)

